# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  DirectX and XNA

## Fromethius

I've heard Microsoft abandoned DirectX. Apparently the team for DirectX had split up and now they only have the XNA team or something. It's probably a rumor. Also, is DirectX version 9.0c the last one to be released for Windows?

Another thing, when developing for clients in DirectX, Direct3D and Direct3DX, I have noticed that my users to download the entire Directx runtime just for one dll. I develop in C# so having them download the framework was bad enough, but now another runtime just for one dll file? I would prefer to just include the dll but apparently since it is Microsoft's, I must either include the installer for the runtime or something like that, as including just the dll in the folder would be illegal.

Do you think you could create a Windows Update just to drop that dll in their system32 directory? It would sure help with compatibility issues. I'm wondering why you all left out this one dll but included all the other ones necessary for DirectX in other Windows Updates.

I think the name of the dll was d3dx10_34.dll or something like that. It seemed to be the only one my clients needed when I distributed programs created in Direct3D to them. Perhaps this dll could be included in a windows update?


Another question I have is whether this is true or not:

http://vbforums.com/showpost.php?p=3067465&postcount=23

Apparently you have to pay Microsoft if you want to make games for the Xbox 360? =(

If you are going to make the game for the PC in XNA, can I distribute it and whatnot free of charge?

While we're on the topic of XNA, it seems that the number of frameworks required is becoming overwhelming. You need the .Net Framework, the XNA Framework, (the directx runtime?), service pack 1 (or was it 2?), and just to develop in XNA you need C# Express 2005, C# 2005 Service Pack 1, and THEN you can download XNA. And even then, now XNA 2.0 is out and I'm all confused again. It's not really much of a question but more of a rant. I really don't know ANYBODY who is willing to download all of this just to play some crappy arcade game I made in XNA. Is something going to be done about this runtime madness, or possibly, "DLL hell?"

Thanks for any replies and I appreciate you all coming here and doing this.

 :wave:

----------


## timeshifter

Vista comes with DirectX 10. It's quite an impressive leap past 9.0c. Not compatible with XP though, which I see as a pitfall. Many gamers (which would be the target of DirectX) use XP because most games are built for it, and they don't have to worry about whether or not Vista will behave with their controllers, drivers, and what not. I don't know personally how many of these issues have been handled, so it may be a lot easier now than when Vista first launched. But I'd venture to say many gamers are going to stick with XP because of the shaky start Vista had.

As for XNA... I'd love to see it operate within Visual Studio Professional. I think that would be a huge bonus to those of us who don't see the point in installing an Express copy of a specific language when we have 2005 Professional. I don't think the DX runtime can really be taken out of the equation... XNA has to wrap something, doesn't it? But I do agree it takes too much to get it running right now.

----------


## brad jones

Sorry guys, but the focus of the discussion in this forum is specifically Visual Basic 2005 and 2008.  This thread is a bit off that topic.  We can move this to the main forum if you'd like.

Brad!

----------


## Kasracer

Fyi, XNA runs on top of DirectX so it's impossible for DirectX to be abandoned. Besides, DirectX gives game developers more power than XNA could so it'll always be around as long as we have Windows.

----------

